

Hi, I’m Panos Panay, Corporate VP of Surface at Microsoft. Ask me Anything - fdm
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1mz20e/hi_im_panos_panay_corporate_vp_of_surface_at/

======
sbenfsck
They are only answering the "OMG Ponies!!" ones, and ignoring the "What will
you do with this actual limitation?" ones. Marketing, not engineering.

